# Funding criteria... Previous termination



## Soundbags (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone.... Please let me start by offering two apologies. Firstly, I don't know where to post this, so if it's in the wrong place, please let me know where I could ask this question. And secondly, more importantly, I'm sorry to bring the subject of termination onto a board of people who could think of nothing worse. I'm hoping the moderator will not post this if it is deemed too upsetting.

About 5 years ago, I had a termination. It was the most heartwrenching decision of my life but I won't go into detail. I've recently found out I have blocked tubes. Although I will never know, in the absence of any other disease or infection, the only conclusion was that I had an infection after the operation which has left me with blocked tubes. I don't expect sympathy from others... but I'm sure you can imagine the pain I feel.

I've been with my new partner for a couple of years. He is infertile, so we will need IVF with donor sperm. 

On the basis of the above... and of course I understand that many will feel I don't deserve it... I was wondering whether we would qualify for NHS funding. Are we likely to be refused because I had a termination? Does anyone know?

Again... I apologise if I have caused upset in asking this.

Thanks... and good luck to you all.


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Mish, 

Well done you for being brave but also treating this subject with the sensitivity it deserves. However from my own perspective I beleive in live and let live. This must make your current situation all the harder for which my sympathy.

To your question, I believe the situation varies around the country on NHS funding. In my own PCT in west London I don't believe you would be excluded, here I think it is based on whether you or your partner has any children (either natural, step children or adopted children - whether or not you have access to them), and then on considerations likely to effect the outcome such as your ages, weight, smoking status.

The only way to know about your particular situation is to speak to GP, ask for basic tests and get referral. Your fertility clinic will then be able to advise on funding I think.

Or, If you are an advanced googler, you might be able to find your PCT (or whatever they're calling them these days!) policy online.

Good luck.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Well you certainly haven't offended me, your entitled to make the decisions that are right for you.


Your best bet is to contact your local pct and ask them.  Good luck. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have been in your situation sadly along time ago and it never affected my NHS funding.  When I was referred to my hospital for fertility problems, I did tell them about my previous termination ( I was young, stupid and with a loser) and they were very sympathetic and not judgemental at all.

Good luck
X


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is NO way you will be excluded because of a previous termination.

I had one 8 years ago and it will go down in history as the worst thing I ever did because I really wanted a baby.  I look back and was so detached from the situation that it's like a dream that happened to someone else.  It's not often you get posts on here about this topic and that surprises me as it's often a great source of guilt that comes to the forefront when you're trying to conceive.  Don't beat yourself up about it - in difficult times, we make difficult decisions.

Also, it's unlikely that it was this that blocked your tubes - often there is no known reason for blocked tubes.  If you had an infection that caused it, you'd know about it.  I had pelvic inflammatory disease caused by an undiagnosed chlamydia infection and that is something that can lead to damage to the tubes. These infections don't clear themselves up!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome mish75. 

You're right, termination is a very difficult subject to bring up here, but I have to commend you for your bravery and sensitivity in raising the subject. 

To the best of my knowledge there is no NHS trust (or CCG I think they now are) that discriminates against someone for having had a previous termination. You would have to check with your own one though in your own area. What I would advise though, is don't take your GP or consultant's word for it if they say you don't for any reason. Experience suggests that most clinical staff are not up to date on the latest funding criteria for their area and it makes sense for you to go direct and ask for this information. The INUK are a good source of information for funding issues: http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/



C~x


----------

